#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  horus

## aziel

Horus was born to Isis and Osiris. He was usually depicted as a falcon headed god. His symbol is the wedjat eye. He is the god of the sky. Vengence as well as pharos. Kings would have even take the name of horus.some of the names of horus are harpocrates the infant Horus, Harpokrates the infant horus, horus, the greek name of Heru, Heru the egyptian name, Harmakhis horus in the horizen, haroeris horus the elder, Horus behdety horus the elder, Heru was also the god of light as well. HORUS was one of the eldest and most importannt of the egyptian gods. A well known myth of Heru is his birth. Osiris was slain by set and the peices of his body were spread across world. Isis put the peices of his body back together, except for hid phallis which was thrown into the nile. Isis gashoned a golden phallis for him, isis fled to the nile river and gave birth to horus there. Horus avenged his father osiris by dethrowning horus. Horus is the god of ear and the god of protection. The moon and the sun were considered his eyes. His sons are imsety, daumutef, qebesenuef and hapy

----------


## alyssa

Having a little bit of a "WELL DUHHHR" moment here...

----------


## Dajai

Aziel might desire to solidify this knowledge. We all have different ways of working.

Or maybe this is to encourage cultivation of what we know of Horus here. I personally know very little, other than what I have read. I guess, as you have pointed out, Alyssa, we all have access to that.

But then, why would we share personal knowledge of deities? What would such a thing achieve?

----------


## alyssa

> Aziel might desire to solidify this knowledge. We all have different ways of working.
> 
> Or maybe this is to encourage cultivation of what we know of Horus here. I personally know very little, other than what I have read. I guess, as you have pointed out, Alyssa, we all have access to that.
> 
> But then, why would we share personal knowledge of deities? What would such a thing achieve?


Decent entertainment, maybe?

----------


## Dajai

Maybe.

What I do find interesting is when people who have yet to meet, seek knowledge of mostly unknown entities and gain similar knowledge. Of course, names are very powerful and it could be the sense or vibration of the name which calls such thoughts into existence - that they are formed as a result of meditation on a name.

Where imagery is already supplied, similarities as to the experience of interaction would be more similar still but this might not take into account individual taste or feelings and if it doesn't then something very interesting is happening.

I very much doubt that such could be gleaned of Horus, however. For me, we are talking about archetypes here and accessing parts of the unconscious mind.

What would be especially interesting would be the finding of an entity who was worshipped by a group in secret, with no physical records being made. Though it would of course be rather difficult to obtain any facts if that were the case unless such a group still existed and were found after contact with the entity.

This is slightly off-topic now though so I'll bow out of the thread unless I'm called back.

----------


## Octavia156

Horus symbolises Human Godhead.

Ra Hor Khuit has taken his seat at the equinox of the Gods.

Horus is ruling us right now.

93

----------

